# Today was Pete's last day



## danica (May 26, 2015)

I am at a loss, our beautiful little guy died suddenly today, he was only 6 and I was out of town when my youngest called me to tell me Pete had passed. it does not matter how long you share a world with them, its never enough time. My youngest son is crushed and its his first time to deal with the grief of losing a family pet.

RIP sweet Pete :halogsd:
we love you


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Even if the cause is found, the why of it is never completely answered. I hope all of you find comfort soon in the love and memories that were shared. RIP Pete.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family, I'm so sorry for your loss. Your son may present with different behaviors as he struggles to comes to term with the loss of Pete, you'll need all your Mom wisdom and compassion at this difficult time.


----------



## SteelesMom (May 7, 2017)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry, it's never easy but I can't imagine the shock of losing a younger dog so suddenly.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Pete.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My deepest sympathy on the loss of Pete! I lost a GSD at 6 years old. That is way too soon!


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

*Thank you all so much*

thank you all so much, Im still in shock today and I appreciate you taking time to write, its helps with this grief that's so overwhelming today. :crying:




Heartandsoul said:


> I'm so sorry. Even if the cause is found, the why of it is never completely answered. I hope all of you find comfort soon in the love and memories that were shared. RIP Pete.





Dunkirk said:


> My deepest sympathies to you and your family, I'm so sorry for your loss. Your son may present with different behaviors as he struggles to comes to term with the loss of Pete, you'll need all your Mom wisdom and compassion at this difficult time.





SteelesMom said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





ksotto333 said:


> I'm so sorry, it's never easy but I can't imagine the shock of losing a younger dog so suddenly.





kelbonc said:


> My heart goes out to you and your family. I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Pete.





RZZNSTR said:


> My deepest sympathy on the loss of Pete! I lost a GSD at 6 years old. That is way too soon!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I am so sorry! It's so hard to lose them and when they're young and it's unexpected it's even harder.


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

Deb said:


> I am so sorry! It's so hard to lose them and when they're young and it's unexpected it's even harder.


thank you, it's so hard, I just want to hold him and keep wishing it's just not true. I dont understand how this happened, my youngest is taking it so hard, he went into the bathroom for about 30 min to cry by himself. the whole family is in shock today.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so so sorry about Pete. I lost a young dog two years ago, and it was devastating. We are here for you! Talking about it helps.


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> I'm so so sorry about Pete. I lost a young dog two years ago, and it was devastating. We are here for you! Talking about it helps.


Thank you, it does help to talk, Im so glad Im here because this has devastated us, I never expected this to happen and my youngest was home alone when it did, he called me and he was so very upset, I think Pete had a seizure right when he passed and my kido had no idea what was happening, Pete was laying right beside him while he was playing his game. I just cant seem to comfort him today at all.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

It is and it'll take a while for your son to get over it. He'll continue to bring it up years from now and that's normal. I know mine did. The only thing that seems to help is time and understanding. He may go through the stages of grief and if he does, just support him, again, normal, especially if he was the one to find Pete. Hugs to all of you!


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

Deb said:


> It is and it'll take a while for your son to get over it. He'll continue to bring it up years from now and that's normal. I know mine did. The only thing that seems to help is time and understanding. He may go through the stages of grief and if he does, just support him, again, normal, especially if he was the one to find Pete. Hugs to all of you!


Thank you, I hope he can come to terms with it, I called our vet and he's going to talk to him and see if we can also find out what happened to Pete to we can at least know.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry and devastated for your son. It might help him if you find out why you lost your dog so young.


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I'm so sorry and devastated for your son. It might help him if you find out why you lost your dog so young.


thank you so much, I think it will help to understand what happened too


----------



## kriver (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi,
Oh No, I am so sorry for your loss that is so hard. I had that happen to my last shepherd. He was one day shy of his 6 bday. But for your son it is harder still as a young one they just don't understand.

I think if he was my son I would tell him that his shepherd boy Pete is with JESUS right now in heaven. Some day he will be able to be with him there but just not right now. When he asks why he can't go there now. Tell him that GOD has lots of things that HE wants him to learn and do. People for him to meet and help. Places for him to go. So he can't go there yet he is needed here more. You need him here too. Tell them how important (they/ he) (is /are) to you. I assume you have more than one child. Regardless of age or protest I would do this for each one. I would also tell him that in our hearts there is a special place for each animal that we have and love. They stay there forever and there is always room for more. But each one has their own special place there. So you see in a sense they don't really ever leave us even when they die. It is the same with people too. If the ones we love die they still live on in our hearts too. Things like this happen and it is a part of life that we each have to deal with. It will take time but it will get better. Then I would pray with him and for him. Asking GOD in JESUS' name to ease the pain and trusting in HIS promise in John14:13-16 that HE will keep HIS word. HE will and HE does HE always keeps HIS word
no matter what.

This is what I would do and tell my son if I would have been blessed to have had a wife and son. I hope you use this to help your son. I am sure it will work. I will be praying for all of you too. I will pray that GOD gives you the words to help you and your young ones to pull together through this hard time. It is a hard but valuable time for their learning and growing process. I would also let each of your shepherds see and smell the body or if it is cremated let them smell box. When they do they will understand what has happened.
Best regards,
K River


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

kriver said:


> Hi,
> Oh No, I am so sorry for your loss that is so hard. I had that happen to my last shepherd. He was one day shy of his 6 bday. But for your son it is harder still as a young one they just don't understand.
> 
> I think if he was my son I would tell him that his shepherd boy Pete is with JESUS right now in heaven. Some day he will be able to be with him there but just not right now. When he asks why he can't go there now. Tell him that GOD has lots of things that HE wants him to learn and do. People for him to meet and help. Places for him to go. So he can't go there yet he is needed here more. You need him here too. Tell them how important (they/ he) (is /are) to you. I assume you have more than one child. Regardless of age or protest I would do this for each one. I would also tell him that in our hearts there is a special place for each animal that we have and love. They stay there forever and there is always room for more. But each one has their own special place there. So you see in a sense they don't really ever leave us even when they die. It is the same with people too. If the ones we love die they still live on in our hearts too. Things like this happen and it is a part of life that we each have to deal with. It will take time but it will get better. Then I would pray with him and for him. Asking GOD in JESUS' name to ease the pain and trusting in HIS promise in John14:13-16 that HE will keep HIS word. HE will and HE does HE always keeps HIS word
> ...


Thank you for such a warm and heartfelt message, it means the world to us right now, I did let the others smell him, I could tell by their reaction they understood what had happened. I will tell my boy what you suggested, many thanks for that, its so hard for us and even me right now. Im feeling the loss more as the hours go by. I needed to also remember that we must accept it and move forward and death is part of life as my grandmother used to say. hugs and blessings to you also.
danica


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so sorry that you lost Pete so early on. No matter how old they are, it is heart breaking. Children are able to understand if you keep it simple and allow them to ask and talk. They are very resilient and at this age he will probably always remember him as his early childhood dog and cherish the memories later. For ow, heal well. Hope when the time is right, you will open your heart to a new dog. Warm thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always hard. I don't know how old your kids are. We lost a young dog some years back. She was only 3. It was sudden and devastating. My kids were only 9, 5, and 1. I helped the two older kids to plant a rose bush, in memory of 'Morgan.' They made paper ornaments with ribbons and hung them on the shrub. We had a service with a few words, a prayer and some music. There was lots of time for them to talk about their feelings.

It is true that death is a part of life. I respect every parents' right to help their children understand, as they see fit. Personally, I strongly believe it is best not to try to shelter them from death. It is something we each have to face. No getting around it.

Fast forward to 2012... My 1 year old was now 14.5 and our GSD was 14.5. She was failing and we had the vet come to our house to let her go. Each family member decided if he/she wanted to be here. My 14 year old son stayed. When 'Annie' was gone, he laid his head on her and sobbed. 

I promise your son will be fine. Keep the lines of communication open. Let him grieve in his own way and time. (Crying is good.) It is OK for him to see your tears as well. You are all hurting right now. Give him a really big hug. 

Blessings to you!


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> I am so sorry that you lost Pete so early on. No matter how old they are, it is heart breaking. Children are able to understand if you keep it simple and allow them to ask and talk. They are very resilient and at this age he will probably always remember him as his early childhood dog and cherish the memories later. For ow, heal well. Hope when the time is right, you will open your heart to a new dog. Warm thoughts to you and your family.


Thank you so very much for taking time to let us know you care and understand, I cannot say enough how much you all have helped me and our family just knowing others do care. Its so heartbreaking right now, I know in time we can open our home and hearts always for another GSD who needs us.


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. It is always hard. I don't know how old your kids are. We lost a young dog some years back. She was only 3. It was sudden and devastating. My kids were only 9, 5, and 1. I helped the two older kids to plant a rose bush, in memory of 'Morgan.' They made paper ornaments with ribbons and hung them on the shrub. We had a service with a few words, a prayer and some music. There was lots of time for them to talk about their feelings.
> 
> It is true that death is a part of life. I respect every parents' right to help their children understand, as they see fit. Personally, I strongly believe it is best not to try to shelter them from death. It is something we each have to face. No getting around it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing that with us, its so hard right now. I also decided not to shelter him but to let him grieve and work through these feelings, its best I feel too, especially when it happened while he was home alone with Pete, I have kicked myself but I never imagined that would happen in a million years and I feel so guilty. talking is helping me sort this and will help him too, he's angry and hurt, so we are doing this as a family. I like the idea of planting a memorial of some kind, they can watch it grow, I think Ill go get something we can plant for Pete and that will help me too.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

danica said:


> Thank you for sharing that with us, its so hard right now. I also decided not to shelter him but to let him grieve and work through these feelings, its best I feel too, especially when it happened while he was home alone with Pete, I have kicked myself but I never imagined that would happen in a million years and I feel so guilty. talking is helping me sort this and will help him too, he's angry and hurt, so we are doing this as a family. I like the idea of planting a memorial of some kind, they can watch it grow, I think Ill go get something we can plant for Pete and that will help me too.


It is normal for us to feel guilty, when something so inexplicable happens. I'm not sure why we do that to ourselves. You did nothing wrong and could not have changed the outcome. When I have faced those situations, I ask myself these questions: "Did I do anything to cause this? Would I change this, if I could." No I didn't cause it and of course I would change it, if I could. Same as you. Then, we have to try to let it go.

Your son will work through his hurt and anger. He will be a stronger person for it. 

BTW, Morgan's rose bush is almost 20 years old now. Find something pretty to plant. Hold onto all those wonderful memories of Pete.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

There's a lot of resources/suggestions on the internet regarding the loss of a pet with respect to children, some may be helpful or appropriate for your family:

https://au.pinterest.com/shannonurns/pet-funeral-memorial-ideas/

Top 10: Best Coping with Loss of Pets Books for Kids : PragmaticMom


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> It is normal for us to feel guilty, when something so inexplicable happens. I'm not sure why we do that to ourselves. You did nothing wrong and could not have changed the outcome. When I have faced those situations, I ask myself these questions: "Did I do anything to cause this? Would I change this, if I could." No I didn't cause it and of course I would change it, if I could. Same as you. Then, we have to try to let it go.
> 
> Your son will work through his hurt and anger. He will be a stronger person for it.
> 
> BTW, Morgan's rose bush is almost 20 years old now. Find something pretty to plant. Hold onto all those wonderful memories of Pete.


You are an angel, thank you and I did blame myself and of course I do feel so guilty for not being there. I felt like you said wondering if I overlooked something, could I have prevented this? But I know I could not have, I have always tried to keep them healthy with regular checkups and grooming but it was just one of those things I know no one could have known or prevented it. My son is still so sad and he's staying close to all of them right now, I noticed today he took their brush and sat down in the middle of all 4 them outside for about an hour brushing them and talking to them, I think he was trying to help comfort them but in reality it was him who needed to be comforted. I did ask him if he wanted to plant a memorial rose bush for Pete and he seemed to really like that idea, I told him we could get it tomorrow. Thank you again, Im so glad you suggested that, it will help all of us to begin to heal and remember our sweet Pete.


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

Dunkirk said:


> There's a lot of resources/suggestions on the internet regarding the loss of a pet with respect to children, some may be helpful or appropriate for your family:
> 
> https://au.pinterest.com/shannonurns/pet-funeral-memorial-ideas/
> 
> Top 10: Best Coping with Loss of Pets Books for Kids : PragmaticMom


Thank you, I didn't know about any of these, that will help so much, Im so very grateful I am here with so many wonderful caring people, I would have never thought of looking for this.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Pete. Sending thoughts prayers and hugs to you and your family. Take care.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

Suki's Mom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss!


Thank you so very much



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of Pete. Sending thoughts prayers and hugs to you and your family. Take care.


Thank you, we so appreciate everyone thoughts and prayers helping us as we learn to cope with losing our precious boy Pete, we miss his barking, his play time and cuddles so much.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. Nothing makes it easier, I mean, like knowing they had a good life and that they did not suffer and all of that. But, really it does. Your boy was loved. And it sounds like he passed very quickly, so he did not linger and suffer, until we make that decision that is hard to do and hard when we do not do it. On the other hand the dog was young, and there is simply no way to prepare for something that you have no idea is coming. 

I have 3 girls who will shortly be 11 and 12 years. And I am trying to get my head around the fact that I won't have them forever. But I lost my boy a little more than six months ago at 2.5 years, suddenly, and unexpectedly. It is hard no matter what the case is. Losing a GSD, is like losing a piece of your being. 

I think they make us better humans, having them, learning how to enjoy them. And when they go, they take a piece of that. But we cannot let losing them over-shadow all the good it was to have them, if you can get what I am trying to say.

I am sorry for your loss. RIP Pete. When you are ready, don't be afraid to give your heart to another dog. It would not hurt so bad, if having them wasn't so good.


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

selzer said:


> I'm sorry. Nothing makes it easier, I mean, like knowing they had a good life and that they did not suffer and all of that. But, really it does. Your boy was loved. And it sounds like he passed very quickly, so he did not linger and suffer, until we make that decision that is hard to do and hard when we do not do it. On the other hand the dog was young, and there is simply no way to prepare for something that you have no idea is coming.
> 
> I have 3 girls who will shortly be 11 and 12 years. And I am trying to get my head around the fact that I won't have them forever. But I lost my boy a little more than six months ago at 2.5 years, suddenly, and unexpectedly. It is hard no matter what the case is. Losing a GSD, is like losing a piece of your being.
> 
> ...


Thank you and my apologies for not responding in a timely manor, I took a break from the world after Pete passed and just spent time with the other dogs, its was a good healing time for me and allowed me to cherish and grieve. I won't say it ever gets better but you do learn to accept and remember the beautiful moments.
I agree as you said, its like losing a piece of your being. I actually feel the bond with my others is so strong, Im better now and at a happier place than I was, Thank you for the kindness and comfort. Im sorry for your loss also.


----------



## Azws6 (Sep 16, 2017)

Im so sorry to hear that. I just experienced it. Im old enough to manage the loss cant imagine how your son feels..


----------

